# Cell Phone Towers



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I have been told that in the future our government will be able to use these towers to turn off the computer in your car thus rendering it inopperable. What a way to be stopped!, but of course the highways will be safer! Is there any truth to this happening?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

If your car has On Star or a similar system (they are all On Star with different names) yes they can shut your car off from space. They can also unlock your doors. Or lock the doors. They can run all the systems on your car. That's why my next car will NOT have On Star or any similar system on it. Almost all GM cars come with the On Star system built in. You don't need to have paid for the subscription to shut you down. As long as the system is in your car they can shut you down.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

Certain cars cannot be stopped by EMP easily because they do not have the newer "computers" in them that control shifting and all that good stuff.. I think it is mostly 80's trucks??? I have no idea


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

sailaway said:


> I have been told that in the future our government will be able to use these towers to turn off the computer in your car thus rendering it inopperable. What a way to be stopped!, but of course the highways will be safer! Is there any truth to this happening?


That's just BS in the line of Black Helicopters, Aliens, Zombies and govt sponsored Plagues. Those theories just give us Preppers a bad name.

The govt needs our taxes paid on Gasoline and new cars too much to "zap" our cars out of existence. What are they going to do, give us each a rebate check good for a horse or donkey?

C'mon, let's be serious.

Prepping is both a regional and national focus for serious minded individuals.

There are issues our govt is unprepared to manage (see Katrina, flu epidemics, crop loss, hunger, drought, homelessness, unemployment and shrinkage of the economy, etc).

I know conspiracy theories are welcome here, but let's be realistic and thoughtful.

Now if you said cell phone towers were going to take our gun rights away, you'd have me believing......


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SurvivalNut said:


> That's just BS in the line of Black Helicopters, Aliens, Zombies and govt sponsored Plagues. Those theories just give us Preppers a bad name.
> 
> The govt needs our taxes paid on Gasoline and new cars too much to "zap" our cars out of existence. What are they going to do, give us each a rebate check good for a horse or donkey?
> 
> ...


I believe what the OP was trying to get at is specific-targetting of vehicles. What is the easiest way to stop a fleeing person in a car? Get the license plate, radio it in, cross-reference the plate with a VIN, hit a shut-down sequence and that vehicle dies on the spot.

The technology is available for this to happen right now.

A friend of mine setup his minivan as a mobile-base station for HAM radio. With the setup, he installed a GPS tracking system and computers that allowed him to see what his vehicle was doing. One night some punks stole his van. Within minutes he was telling police where his vehicle was, how fast it was driving, the direction by direction turns and when the police reported that they could see the van, my friend hit the shut-down sequence and the van turned off. The cops pulled up and arrested the punks. They had no clue!!!

A local company called *GPS Police* manufactures and distributes a system that tracks your vehicle and if stolen, the vehicle can be shut-down. If the vehicle is moving without the engine running, the GPS system will continue to track that as well.

Targeted shutdown is available and the possibilities are endless how it can be used and implemented.


----------

